# Remote Web Workplace



## crudduncan (Apr 9, 2011)

Is there a way to tell who is logged into RWW at any given time. For example: If I want to restart the servers, I would like to know whom I'm kicking out. We use SBS2008

Thanks,
crudduncan


----------



## karlhaywood (Jan 17, 2010)

From Command prompt type net sess to see users logged in. To see if they 
have open files type net files


----------



## crudduncan (Apr 9, 2011)

Perfect, Thank you very much!!


----------



## karlhaywood (Jan 17, 2010)

Glad to be of assistance!


----------

